# Burton Launch Jacket?



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'd just like to know your opinion on this combo (also what do you think about the jacket):

Burton Launch Jacket 09


















With Burton Vent Pant White










Thanks in advance.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Not a fan of the jacket, I think it's a bit much and makes the wearer look like he's desperate for attention. As for the pants, I've never had much luck riding in white pants, they usually don't last long.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

bakesale said:


> As for the pants, I've never had much luck riding in white pants, they usually don't last long.


Really? Huh, I wore a Vans white pair last 3 seasons just to replace it near end of this season. :dunno:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Really? Huh, I wore a Vans white pair last 3 seasons just to replace it near end of this season. :dunno:


Maybe it's just me then but white pants seem to get really dirty really fast and it's a bitch to get stains out of them. The only whites i'll wear are dress shirts and tennis clothes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

bakesale said:


> Not a fan of the jacket, I think it's a bit much and makes the wearer look like he's desperate for attention. As for the pants, I've never had much luck riding in white pants, they usually don't last long.


Thanks for your opinion mate :thumbsup:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Ssnw said:


> Thanks for your opinion mate :thumbsup:


Hold out for this seasons new shit. the whole printed outerwear thing is kinda done (if you care about that kinda thing) I think the biggest trend for 09/10 is going to be lots of zippers, buttons and more natural looking fabrics. Lots of new outerwear companies are going for a style that looks just as natural on the street next to some hipsters Peacoat as it does on the mountain.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

The jacket is a little bit too much for me personally. But go for whatever you're into. You shouldn't be trying to get other people's approval. Just do you.


----------

